# Derelict farm, North Pembrokeshire



## Pedrfardd (Jul 28, 2012)

Derelict farms are close to my heart - I grew up in this environment and for me they represent the changes in the countryside over the last 20 or so years. Small scale farming is no longer viable and as an older generation of farmers pass on, their sons and grandsons work as builders or council workers or solicitors or teachers: jobs were they get time off and work sociable hours. Lonely empty farms exist on the hills waiting for conversion to holiday homes. Same story everywhere. Life moves on...




DSC_0603 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0616 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0620 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0623 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0632 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0634 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0639 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0641 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0644 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0656 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0661 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0663 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0673 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




CSC_0691 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




CSC_0689 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0594 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr


----------



## freespirits (Jul 28, 2012)

such a shame isnt it that so many are going to the wall,,,we was at an old farmhouse today in grafton underwood ,,such a lovely old house but falling to bits ,,great find though dude


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 29, 2012)

*Nice one...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazing to see the tree growing out of the chimney,great pics.


----------



## chizyramone (Jul 31, 2012)

That's an amazing view in the last pic.

Nice one


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 31, 2012)

What a shame, such a waste. Great pics, thanks


----------



## strider8173 (Aug 1, 2012)

allways fun to find a farm.


----------



## Pedrfardd (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks folks - I went back up last weekend as my battery died as I got inside the house on this report - I'm going to put the shots from this weekend up as a footnote to this report. Thanks Pedrfardd ( Peter poet in welsh)


----------

